
DayZ interview: “I wanted to feel moved, I wanted to be angry.” - bpierre
http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/05/16/day-z-interview-how-zombies-arma-2-created-gamings-best-story-machine/
======
jfb
I am deeply, deeply curious about this game, since reading the article [1]
about the guy who is a committed doctor in-game.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/the-healing-touch-
dr-w...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/the-healing-touch-dr-wasteland-
brings-hope-to-day-zs-grim-world/)

